#kubuntu-se 2011-04-04
<x_link> Philip5: http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010459901.aspx
<x_link> Philip5: När ska du köpa en sådan?
<Philip5> när du köper en sådan åt mig
<x_link> Jadu, när du fixar en Hardy-repo med lite nyare saker =)
<Philip5> tsss
<dagon_> holy hel
<dagon_> l
<Philip5> mr blender!
<dagon_> mr kde
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> vad för mr är x_link då?
<Philip5> mr hardy
<Philip5> mr kde3?
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> mr oldschool
<dagon_> synd att man inte kunde koppla med hdmi
<dagon_> men men
<dagon_> dvi-d funkar också bra
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe ja =)
<x_link> Philip5: Skämtade dock lite, 40k är lite saftigt =)
<x_link> Hade dock kunnat ge en liten slant för det.
<x_link> Nyare Firefox etc. Är no det jag mest vill ha nu, nyare firefox och irssi kanske.
<dagon_> x_link: lirar du fortfarande 3.5?
<x_link> Yes
<x_link> dagon_: Kommer nog inte byta till 4:an alls.
<dagon_> :O!
<x_link> Du gillade väl inte KDE4 heller?
<x_link> Men du har kanske vant dig nu?
<dagon_> i love it
<dagon_> fast jag har haft otur med många krasher av kwin
<x_link> Okej =/
<x_link> Hur har du ditt KDE då? Har du någon bild? =)
<dagon_> 2 sec :)
<x_link> :D
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/nomnomnom1.png
<x_link> SÃ¥g nice ut.
<Philip5> x_link: vi törs inte fråga hur ditt ser ut för då skrumpnar väl våra ögon av gamla rynkiga kde3!?!? :P
<Philip5> dagon_: det var ingen liten papperskorgsikon du körde med
<dagon_> lite skärm ju :D
<dagon_> liten*
<Philip5> liten skärm, stor ikon
<dagon_> så att jag ser den
<dagon_> 8]
<Philip5> du kan ju göra ikonen lite mindre
<x_link> Philip5: Hehehe
<dagon_> my desktop, my rules!
<Philip5> fast det är ju din skärm förstås
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> nä jag bestämmer! basta!
 * dagon_ slaps Philip5 
<x_link> http://i.solidfiles.net/c253.jpg
<x_link> SÃ¥ ser  mitt ut
<x_link> Inget märkvärdigt alls.
<x_link> Gjort om panelen lite, bytt ikon-tema (vilket man inte ser där), sen ändrat vissa programikoner själv och bytt wallpaper.
<dagon_> ser ändå hyffsat ut
<Philip5> x_link: så 90-tal ;)
<Philip5> dagon_: du får kolla på den här: http://www.hbo.com/game-of-thrones/index.html#/game-of-thrones/about/video/exclusive-preview.html/eNrjcmbO0CzLTEnNd8xLzKksyUx2zs8rSa0oYc5Xz89JgQkGJKan+iXmpjIXsjFyMjKyMbJJJ5aW5BfkJFbalhSVpgIAV3AXOA==
<Philip5> tror serien kan bli riktigt bra!
<Philip5> 10 avsnitt av första boken
<dagon_> det ser fan riktigt bra ut
<dagon_> är det inte det ivanhoe?
<dagon_> tyckte det såg ut som honom
<dagon_> och han från sagan om ringen
<dagon_> boromir eller var det var
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe
<Philip5> dagon_: jo det är Sean Bean som spelar en av huvudrollerna och han spelar ju även boromir i sagan om ringen och en del andra filmer
<Philip5> dagon_: om du gillar fantasy och inte läst de där böckerna så kan jag säga att det är bland de bästa böckerna som finns inom fantasy
<Philip5> möjligen blir en del besvikna på dem för att det är ganska nedtonat med just magi i dem och det är mer svärd och stål som är fokus, stora fältslag och riddare
<dagon_> jag gillar inte fantasy så
<dagon_> och läser inte böcker
<dagon_> därför ser jag filmerna/serierna istället
<Philip5> hehe, då blir det jobbigt
<Philip5> gillar du sagan om ringenfilmerna då?
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> jag är väldigt begränsad när det gäller fantasy
<Philip5> då kommer du nog gilla den här serien
<dagon_> mjo, den såg riktigt fin ut
<dagon_> kollade på legend of the seeker innan
<Philip5> den är inte heller så mycket barnsaga vilket jag tycker är skönt
<Philip5> den är rätt grym och författaren gör något rätt ovanligt genom att inte vara sina karaktärer trogna utan det är historien som är det viktiga så huvudpersoner dör lite här och där och det kommer ibland in nya personer istället som för historien framåt
<dagon_> kan bli jobbigt också
<dagon_> när man vant sig vid någon
<Philip5> så för läsaren sitter ingen säker vilket också säkert stör en del läsare när deras favoritkaraktär som kanske varit med i ett par böcker går och dör
<dagon_> så bara försvinner den :P
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> det är rätt ovanligt att författare gör så
<dagon_> mm
<dagon_> jag har nog inte läst en bok sen 6an
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> usch
<dagon_> halva mitt liv
<Philip5> fast jag läser extremt lite skönlitteratur annars men desto mer facklitteraur och populärvetenskap
<dagon_> de senaste böckerna jag läst är manualer
<Philip5> jag brukar hinna bli uttråkad och rastlös av skönlitteratur
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> programmeringsböcker på utbildningen
<dagon_> men det är ju inte riktigt böcker i den bemärkelsen
<Philip5> nä
<dagon_> närmst en bok jag kommit är kalle anka pocket
<Philip5> hehe
<x_link> Vafalls, värsta action här inne idag!
<x_link> Bra jobbat Philip5 Feat. dagon_!
<Philip5> jorru
<dagon_> :)
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Bra initiativ
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> den här kanalen dör utan oss
<Philip5> ja vi är dess blod och puls
#kubuntu-se 2011-04-05
<x_link> Philip5: Tja
<x_link> 200:- för nya firefox + VLC =)
#kubuntu-se 2011-04-06
<x_link> Ojojoj
<x_link> Stor uppdatering för Hardy idag verkar det som =)
<x_link> Kernerl-uppdatering och allt =)
<dagon_> :>
#kubuntu-se 2011-04-07
<Flygisoft> Olallalaaa
#kubuntu-se 2011-04-08
<x_link> Philip5: Welcome back
<x_link> Hepp, det var ju 14:35
<Flygisoft> :P
#kubuntu-se 2011-04-10
<x_link> Vilket väder det har varit idag =)
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-02
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu är det bara 375 delar kvar att översätta
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-03
<swecarp> Philip5,  mot mitt bättre vetande  så hjälper jag en att instalera win 7
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det är väl bra att du kan hjälpa till ovsett os
<itmannen> Det brukar jag också göra
<swecarp> ja man får försöka så gott det går
<itmannen> Du är nog duktig skulle jag tro
<swecarp> nja inte speciellt men jag klarar mig
<itmannen> Du får inte så många svar från din kompis Philip5. Undrar varför
 * Philip5 kollar på hockey
<itmannen> Men svara på ubuntu-se funkar bar trots hockey
<itmannen> Men jag ska logga ut från kubuntu-se så du får svar swecarp
<Philip5> ?
<Philip5> gubben verkar ha hybris och tror att alla pratar om honom eller om de inte pratar så är det för att han är där
<Flygisoft> lol
<Flygisoft> Ja snubben är skum
<Philip5> jo rättså mellan varven
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-04
<itmannen> swecarp:  Skiver bata ett snabbt hojtan. Är kass och ska kräla till sovplatsen
<swecarp> ok jag skall snart ut med hundarna du får krya på dig du vet vad gick bra i går efter jag hadde kört gparted
<itmannen> Aha. Perfekt. Vi hörs och störs
<swecarp> japp ha en trevlig resa i morgon
<itmannen> tack
<swecarp> Philip5,  kena hur är det
<Philip5> bara bra, packar just nu digikam 2.6 beta3
<swecarp> ok då skall jag inte störa
<Philip5> swecarp: gör du då?
<swecarp> inget speciellt  skall snart läögga mig satt enstund och taggade folk i mina album skall gå igenom alla bilder och lägga till platsen där kortet är taget samt kanske lite mer info
<Philip5> lite att pyssla med med andra ord
<swecarp> för att kunna söka reda på rätt bilder när man letar
<swecarp> japp det är endel  skall se om jag klan göra lite översättning en dag nu börjar det bli svärt
<Philip5> så länge man har kul grejer att pyssla med så
<swecarp> översättningen går så trögt nu har nästan kört fast
<Philip5> ajdå
<swecarp> ja och det värst är att jag känner pressen på att jag skall bli färdig snart
<Philip5> är det med luminence eller?
<swecarp> jag mailat lite med lumi folket och sagt att jag jobbar på en översättning
<swecarp> japp luminence är det
<swecarp> nä nu kallar sängen vi hörs i morgon då kanske det blir natt mangling för att göra lite på luminence 
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-05
<swecarp> glad påsk mina kubuntu vänner
<Philip5> glader påsker
<swecarp> hur har du det Philip5 
<Philip5> bara bra. fixar lite med mat
<Philip5> swecarp: vad säger du om vad som startar upp på den här bilden då? :)   http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/wp1sv66e/Desktop1_020.png
<swecarp> nice skall checka lite vadsom har hänt på nätet sedan blir det slappa framför tvn
<swecarp> gotte gris
<Philip5> händer på nätet
<Philip5> låter det
<swecarp> inte mycket kollar om det finns någon gui så man kan fixa samba men det verkar svårt  men jag letar vidare
<swecarp> jag mneanr någon liten app
<Philip5> smb4k
<swecarp> fattar inte men jag får väl testa igen
<swecarp> det konstiga är att jag har sett frugans dator 1 gång och sedan inte mer
<Philip5> låter ju lite underligt
<swecarp> jag skiter i samba nu 
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur funkar beta 3
<Philip5> bra än så länge. har inte använt den så mycket mer än att testat att den går igång och att jag kan kolla på bilder
<swecarp> ok jag såg på din skärm dumpa att du kör ett win program som hdr redigerare
<swecarp> har du win i vb
<Philip5> både photomatix och smart photo edit kör jag i wine
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> för stod det hnästan
<swecarp> nu skall jag kolla lite tv åter kommer i natt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Anmärkning för sent ankomst
<swecarp> har redan annmält mig i kanalen för 2 timmar sen
<itmannen> Hm. Mysko. Får du har inte stått som inloggad
<swecarp> nej logade ut imellan
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Jag sitter i en liten by ute i skogen hos morsan och surfar via en hotspot i min smartphone. Men det är strax dags för slafen
<itmannen> Det tar på krafterna för en pensionär att vara social :)
<swecarp> ja det förstårjag
<itmannen> Vi höres och störes
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-06
<swecarp> hojtans
<itmannen> Hojtan på kanalen. Påskfrukost=skinka
<swecarp> a påsk skinka
<swecarp> vilket anti virus var det du sa man skulle instalera
<swecarp> till win7
<itmannen> Hu lever livet denna soliga men kalla dag
<itmannen> Jag brukar använda AVG
<swecarp> ok jag instalerade avast 
<itmannen> Ja den lär väl funka lika bra det
<itmannen> Racckarn vad mycket ström en hotspot drar i mobilen
<swecarp> det kan jag tro hoppas att du har laddarn med
<swecarp> broder skall samba vara root användare
<itmannen> Japp. Det kan du lita på att jag har. Nä samba behöver nog inte vara root. Det har iaf inte jag
<itmannen> Några speciella planer denna långfredag ?
<swecarp> inga planer får ta hand 0om hundarna då frugan skall baka bullar
<swecarp> jag kommer inte åt samba utan att vara root det är nog det som är knas kanske på att jag inte kan fixa något
<itmannen> Ok. Och jag ska sitta stött och titta på TV eller nätet till och från
<swecarp> jo en sak till jag gör det sista på instalationen av win 7
<itmannen> Mysko. För jag har aldrig ställ så att jag måste vara root i samba
<itmannen> Lycka till
<swecarp> nu kör den alla uppdateringar sedan skall jag lämna den till ägaren
<itmannen> Ok. Vad bra att du grejade det
<swecarp> samba hos mig ligger i root katalogen 
<itmannen> Ok. Men då måste något ha blivit galet
<swecarp> ja det är nog så får göra ett nytt försök när jag instalerar final
<itmannen> Det blir nog bra det. Nu ska jag underhålla morsan ett tag med kaffe
<swecarp> ok vi hörs och ses
<itmannen> Vi ses
<swecarp> wb itmannen 
<itmannen> Tackar swecarp. 
<itmannen> Vilken jädrans tur det finns mobila nätlösningar
<swecarp> ja det är det speciellt om man är data beroende
<itmannen> Skulle jag vara beroende :D
<swecarp> skulle tro det  heders medlem i annonyma data nördar
<itmannen> Ja du har pinsamt rätt
<swecarp> jag är på väg dit också
<itmannen> Hm. På väg ? Du är väl där redan skulle jag tro :)
<itmannen> Jaag är  sur för att min webbkamera behaga lägga av med skype.
<itmannen> Tänkte surra med hustrun nämligen
<itmannen> Pust. Nu har morsan somnat en stund så det blir det lite lugnt ett tag
<swecarp> ok då blir hon sur på dig nu
<itmannen> Nä då. Det är lugnt på den fronten
<itmannen> Men man kan väl använda bara ljud i skype ?
<swecarp> jajemensan
<itmannen> Ok. Jag installerade skype i kubuntu igår så jag har inte testat så mycket ännu
<swecarp> hon kanske blir glad för att hon inte ser dig :-)
<itmannen> Som alla andra mao :D
<swecarp> japp :D
<itmannen> Inte nog med att jag är snygg. Jag är vacker också
<itmannen> Allt som tillhör en alphahane :)
<swecarp> hehe
<itmannen> Iaf så länge jag slipper visa upp mig
<swecarp> jag tror att du är en riktig toffel när hon är i närheten
<itmannen> Pyttsan. Då känner du inte mig. Jädrans vad arg hon blev igår. Jag ringde och sa att jag låg på sjukhus och hade krockat med en älg. Bägge benen gipsade :D
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag kolla om hennes ilska gått över via skype. Vi hörs
<itmannen> Hur  updaterar man till  kde 4.8.2 ?
<itmannen> swecarp: Det är väl bara du som svarar skulle jag tro. Vet du detta ?
<itmannen> Nu är man mätt och belåte. Ätit en grillad kyckling med en massa konstigt inlagt. Som min hustru skickat med mig
<itmannen> Hon är en Gudagåva att laga mat
<swecarp> mmm gott itmannen 
<itmannen> Men det säger jag såklart inte :)
<itmannen> Hon skicka med mat som hon gjort så jag kan föda hela vårdhemmet här
<swecarp> hon är rädd att du tynar bort där i skåne
<itmannen> Skåne ? Nä jag jag är in en bondby i Jämtlands urskogar
<swecarp> ja allt söder om vilhemina stads gräns är väll skåne
<itmannen> :D
<swecarp> wb
<itmannen> Hej swecarp. Nu har jag krälat in till mitt rum här. Samt gjort min plikt att surrat med hustrur på skype. Så nu kan jag sova med gott samvete
<swecarp> wb itmannen 
<swecarp> ok sov sött och dröm tux drömmar
<itmannen> tack. Jag serfram emot ditt besked att din kivinna nu är en linux-nörd :D
<swecarp> jag medf hon pratar varmt om linus hoppas bara att hennes win7 kronglar mer så att hon tappar tron på win
<itmannen> Men ha det gott så hörs vi
<swecarp> vi hörs skall vara uppe en stund till
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-07
<swecarp> hej du gamle
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du där
<itmannen> Godafton unge man
<swecarp> tackar jag är presis på väg att lägga mig i badet efter en kall prommenad med hundarna återkommer om en liten stund
<itmannen> Simma lugnt
<swecarp> det ska jag
<swecarp> vi hörs
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-08
<itmannen> Sen ankomst igen carpen
<swecarp> japp en kort visit skall kolla på goöf 
<itmannen> Ska förstöra dyrbar datortid med sådant
<swecarp> japp en svensk har changs att vinna en av dom stora tävlingarna
<itmannen> Jag ska fixa en hamburgare och sen gå och flirta med nattsköterskorna
<swecarp> gör det kanske lite rajtan tajtan sedan
<swecarp> vi hörs och ses senare
<swecarp> när åker du hem ??
<itmannen> Nja. Dom är nästan lika gamla som dom inneoende här. Jag åker hem på tisdag kväll när syrran har kommit
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> Ha de gott broder så hörs vi
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-01
<Flygisoft> Hallå hallå
<Flygisoft> är du där Philip5?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> men du somnade?
<Philip5> happ, nu ligger mitt paket med fotopryl på arlanda och väntar på att skickas vidare. undrar om jag kommer få det imorgon eller inte
<MaxJesy> Philip5, nepp, posten har gått ut med pressinfo om förseningar med paketleveranser till och med fredag
<MaxJesy> nästa vecka ska allt vara igång dock
<Philip5> april april ;)
<MaxJesy> gahz!
<Philip5> var det något särskilt eller bara sällskapssjuk?
<MaxJesy> Näe, nothing fancy!
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> ska kolla på hockeyn nu tänkte jag
<MaxJesy> Gör så, ska laga svensk husman jag.
<Philip5> Skellefteå-Linköping
<MaxJesy> Heja skellefteå!
<Philip5> hejar jag också på i den här matchen
<Philip5> annars är det färjestad är bästa aget
<Philip5> laget
<MaxJesy> ja, efter modo
<Philip5> bu för modo
<Philip5> men det gick väl bra för modo i u20-slutspelet igår
<Philip5> modo är väl klara för final där
<MaxJesy>  modo har en nice arena och fin stad
<Flygisoft> Hoppla
<Flygisoft> MaxJesy: Tackar vi för
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du råkar inte har någo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du från Örnsköldsvik?
<Flygisoft> någon erfarenhet av VPN och vilken trafik som ska gå igenom och inte
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det är jag
<Philip5> nä inte så jag kan det på rak arm
<MaxJesy> Flygisoft, koolt. 
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Okej
<Flygisoft> Får lite problem med de tjänster jag kör, apache och lite annat så fort jag startar OpenVPN, går inte att komma åt webservern via externt IP då
<Flygisoft> Jag kan tänka mig att jag måste pilla med route
<MaxJesy> Flygisoft, bor du centralt i ö-vik?
<Flygisoft> ca 2km från centrum, tar inte lång tid att gå in
<Flygisoft> ip rule add from 192.168.1.65 table 128
<Flygisoft> ip route add table 128 to 192.168.1.0/24 dev wlan0
<Flygisoft> ip route add table 128 default via 192.168.1.1
<Flygisoft> DÃ¥ fungerade det
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du är allt en riktig network haxx0r
<Flygisoft> Haha, nja
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Då hade det gått mycket fortare att fixa detta :D
<Philip5> nu är du bara blygsam ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha, yeah ;D
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-02
<Philip5> maxjesy: lite videoinspiration: http://vimeo.com/62409118
<Philip5> kombinera stillfoto med rörlig
<Philip5> maxjesy: plus att det verkar ha kommit en firmware update till din kamera med D3200 Firmware Update C 1.01
<maxjesy> såg det, verkar inte vara något speciellt som jag har nytta av iaf i den
<maxjesy> kool video
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-03
<MaxJezy> Philip5, idag då, någon tur?
<Philip5> kanske
<MaxJezy> tror samsung kommer slå hårt på kamera marknaden nu
<MaxJezy> wifi, paddor och bra kameror
<Philip5> MaxJezy: det är mellanringar man sätter mellan objektivet och kameran så man kan fota närmare och kan fota sådana här macro-grejer med ett vanligt 50 mm objektiv: http://www.flickr.com/photos/archeoleb/8562491765/
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Coola bilder på den länken
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad kör du för kamera?
<Philip5> ett sånt mellanringset kostar ca 1000 kr om man beställer från utlandet och kostar det dubbla här hemma
<Philip5> det är inte mina bilder
<Philip5> bara att man kan ta sådana
<Philip5> men jag har ju en d7000 precis som den där bilden är tagen med
<MaxJezy> Philip5, får man kika på lite bilder du tagit då
<Flygisoft> Hur fungerar det egentligen?
<Flygisoft> Kör ju bara D3100 jag
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft, jag kör D3200
<Flygisoft> MaxJezy: Nöjd med den?
<MaxJezy> yepp
<Philip5> MaxJezy: här visar en snubbe hur de funkar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwgbYaB2jqI
<Philip5> MaxJezy: jag har likadana mellanringar som han har i videon
<Philip5> MaxJezy: fast nu vill jag ju ha en d7100
<MaxJezy> Philip5, ska du inte satsa på PRO kamera?
<Philip5> men det blir nog en d800e istället eller om det dyker upp något annat prisvärt som är FX
<Philip5> MaxJezy: kollar du på videon?
<MaxJezy> japp
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> fattigmans-macro
<MaxJezy> haha
<MaxJezy> borde väl fungera ungefär som om man använder glasögon som inte är slipade för en själv
<MaxJezy> öka avståndet mellan ögon och glas, så ökar skärpan
<Flygisoft> Verkar ju ganska nice ändå
<MaxJezy> Philip5, du ska veta vilka feta grejer ja pillar på i blender nuförtiden
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ja du är väl västa blendergurun du
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sugen på att skaffa kamera eller kanske har?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag har en D3100
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> har du några roliga objektiv eller bara kitobjektivet som kom med?
<Philip5> skaffat blixt eller något kring?
<Flygisoft> Har bara det som kom med, VR objektivet
<Flygisoft> Nopp inte kommit dit än :P
<Flygisoft> funderat på att köpa ett till objectiv dock
<Flygisoft> Hade ju varit nice att kunna ta bilder på det som är lite längre bort ibland med
<Philip5> vilket har du tänkt dig?
<Philip5> har du 18-85mm med din kamera?
<Flygisoft> 18-55mm
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hade du också 18-55mm?
<MaxJezy> jopp
<Philip5> jag köpte min kamera med bara hus utan kitzoom och satsade på lite bättre glas direkt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du flera objectiv eller kör du bara ett?
<MaxJezy> verkar finnas 18-105 som kitlins med
<MaxJezy> tycker mig se en kamerakartellbildning ju mer man kikar 
<Philip5> har 5 gluggar, 5 blixtar, 2 studioblixtar och lite annat grejs
<Flygisoft> oj
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft, han är ju nakenfotograf
<Philip5> :P
<Flygisoft> Förstod nästan det
<MaxJezy> fotar alltid naken
<Flygisoft> Sig själv eller?
<Philip5> <-- bingo rimer :P
<Flygisoft> haha
<MaxJezy> jo, tyvärr :/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad fotar du mest då?
<Philip5> lekplatser?! :O
<Philip5> testa den att sätta på ett stort objektiv och stryk runt lekplatser vid parker och se lite skum ut
<Philip5> mammorna går igång på sånt ;P
<MaxJezy> haha
<MaxJezy> jag har redan tagit 12k bilder
<MaxJezy> min shutter är nog slut snart
<Philip5> då får du nog jobba på
<Flygisoft> hahahaha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är väl mest lillen jag fotar
<Philip5> könsbilder på dig själv menar du?!? :O
<Flygisoft> Haha nej nej
<Philip5> jorru
<Philip5> kinky Flygisoft
<Flygisoft> :O
<Flygisoft> Nerå men ungen blir det mycket bilder på, strax över 4 månader nu :)
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft, jotack ja vet, har över 100 gb bilder redan på ungen här
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<MaxJezy> blir värre nu när jag fördubblat megapixlarna
<Flygisoft> Kan tänka mig, blir stora bilder?
<MaxJezy> Philip5, har du kollat på theslantedlens?
<Flygisoft> MaxJezy: Vad hade du för kamera innan då?
<MaxJezy> det var en pentax kompakt
<MaxJezy> 12 mpix
<Philip5> MaxJezy: jodå det har jag
<MaxJezy> bra videos där
<Philip5> jo
<MaxJezy> har dock kikat alla, nu känns allt meningslöst
<Philip5> mycket om studioblixtar och sånt har väl inte du?
<MaxJezy> näe fast, man kan ta åt sig endå
<Philip5> jo
<MaxJezy> blender funkar ju ungefär samma
<Philip5> ja
<MaxJezy> har du rökmaskin?
<Philip5> nope
<MaxJezy> lite överkurs kanske
<Philip5> har ingen koll på vad en sådan kostar
<MaxJezy> duger fint med gula blend
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> back in the days brände man ju däck för att få rök
<Philip5> de var ju inte så dyra ändå
<MaxJezy> finns ju under rödingen på teknikmagasinet
<Philip5> finns på kjell & co också såg jag
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du som tänkte köpa ett teleobjektiv slår väl till på nikons nya 800mm f5.6?!?! ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad kostar den egentligen?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ca 150 000 kr
<Philip5> som en mindre bil
<Flygisoft> pff
<Flygisoft> haha
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-04
<Philip5> MaxJezy: gör du? sitter och smeker din kamera? klappar batteriet och putsar linserna på objektivet?!
<MaxJezy> jag sitter faktiskt och mumsar gott & blanbdat
<Philip5> MaxJezy: jag äter skippermix :)
<Philip5> MaxJezy: luleå vann idag också :(
<MaxJezy> fasiken, är du dansk eller tysk?
<MaxJezy> eller bara gillar kemisk smak i godiset?
<Philip5> hehe, god lakrits!
<MaxJezy> galet dyra netonnet är då
<MaxJezy> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/systemkamera/canon/canon-eos1100d18-55is75-300/151538.3298/
<MaxJezy> Philip5, är 5200 bättre än 3200?
<MaxJezy> eller är det mer, material som skiljer?
<MaxJezy> samyang 50 mm verkar också nice
<MaxJezy> 1.4
<MaxJezy> 35 mm
<Philip5> MaxJezy: typ allt är bättre med 5200
<Philip5> bättre fokussystem, bättre sensor, lite större, bättre skärm, bättre hus
<Philip5> jo samyang är ju ok om man kan klara sig med manuell fokus
<Philip5> antar du har fokusbekräftelse i sökaren?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad tar du kort på mest då, tänkte du som har så mycket grejer?
<Philip5> nakna brudar ;)
<Philip5> och naken MaxJezy
<Philip5> mest naket
<Philip5> the naked truth
<Philip5> :P
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> nä det blir allt möjligt som är kul
<Philip5> kul att greja
<Flygisoft> Haha kul att greja naket ja
<Flygisoft> Tar du för tidningar och liknande eller kör du någon privat naken kolletion eller? :P
<Flygisoft> kollektion*
<Flygisoft> eller du kanske bara driver med mig nu :D
<MaxJezy> Philip5, http://www.digicamdb.com/compare/nikon_d5200-vs-nikon_d3200/
<MaxJezy> sensorstorleken är ju knappt märkbar
<MaxJezy> det är ju typ, nanometer vi snackar om
<MaxJezy> det är ju typ megapixlarna som boostat bara
<MaxJezy> och design
<MaxJezy> sen sånt där autofokus och mjukvara
<MaxJezy> vädertålighet osv
<MaxJezy> tror inte sensorerna växer mer på dessa konsumentmodeller
<MaxJezy> bara för att de inte ska komma i närheten av d800 osv
<itmannen> Enmansshow :)
<MaxJezy> well, det är standard när det gäller mig
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Tycker du inte det är lite trist utan svar?
<MaxJezy> näh, de kommer
<itmannen> Ok
<MaxJezy> laddar ju upp med frågor
<MaxJezy> kan inte begära att andra ska sitta lika klistrade framför skärmen som jag
<itmannen> Nä det har du rätt i
<Philip5> MaxJezy: är ju inte stoleken som avgör utan kvaliten
<Philip5> sensorn i d5200 klarar mörker bättre, lite bättre färgdjup och dynamiskt omfång
<Philip5> och fokussystem är inte bara mjukvara
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-05
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du sett den här blender-humorsidan? http://whoblend.tumblr.com/
<maxjezy> yepp
<maxjezy> http://media.tumblr.com/d77f6c8f53752049107d8ce41895b077/tumblr_inline_mjk9l28El61r79k32.gif
<maxjezy> den är min favorit
<maxjezy> when my caracter rig is’nt working as expected
<maxjezy> och den med när cycles kom
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> http://whoblend.tumblr.com/post/46288228330
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du varit ut och fotat brudar idag då
<maxjezy> Philip5, nikkor, är det för de mindre kamerorna?
<maxjezy> http://www.blocket.se/vasternorrland/Nikon_objektiv_28_mm_46238325.htm?ca=4&w=1
<maxjezy> typ detta
<Philip5> nikkor heter objektiven bara
<Philip5> den där passar din men du får ingen autofokus för du har ingen fokusmotor i din kamera
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> men det är inte så intressant
<Philip5> av?
<maxjezy> tycker autofokus är skumt
<Philip5> smidigt
<maxjezy> jo, för foto men film vet ja inte
<Philip5> inte om man bara ska filma för då är det dumt
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> lekte precis lite med mina mellanringar
<maxjezy> vilket objektiv är ditt käraste?
<maxjezy> turades dom om att ligga överst?
<Philip5> använder dem till olika saker
<Philip5> fast oftast är nog mitt 17-50 på för det är mest allround
<maxjezy> eller du kanske bara körde en och en, och två fast bara en överst
<Philip5> de andra byter jag till för något speciellt
<maxjezy> ja ska hålla ögonen öppna efter lite objektiv offline först, blir iaf att skaffa ett nytt till i maj
<maxjezy> ja tror dustin sätter kampanj på produkter som får många klicks
<maxjezy> men som inte säljer vidare bra
<Philip5> blir galen kort DOF med mellanringar på värsta så där :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://i.imgur.com/NVlenPp.jpg
<maxjezy> inte många milimeter skärpa där inte
<Philip5> maxjezy: använder 3 mellanringar på och 50 mm objektiv på f10
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> ändå är det f10
<Philip5> blir rätt bra macro för en pryl för 1000 kr
<maxjezy> jepp
<Philip5> kör man på f1.8 så ser man knappt vart fokus sitter
<Philip5> blir mest bara en smet :D
<maxjezy> vilket avstånd är kameran på
<maxjezy> när du fotar
<Philip5> kanske 5-7 cm
<Philip5> så man måste ligga rätt nära
<Philip5> svårt med småkryp om man inte ska skrämma dem
<maxjezy> jopp
<Philip5> men sånt är inget för dig som bara filmar ;)
<maxjezy> kanske om ja ska göra nya småkryps liv
<maxjezy> ganska glad att ja valde en billigare kamera, hade inte varit kul att såra dottern helatiden med en dyr som hon inte får låna
<Philip5> du menar låna om 10-20 år när hon vuxit upp så hon får låna?! ;)
<Philip5> sedan är objektiven viktigare än kameran när man har en ok kamera att jobba vidare med
<Philip5> att bara byta hus men ha kvar skitobjektiv är inte så bra i längden
<Philip5> det märker man efter en tid
<maxjezy> hon fotar med den nu
<maxjezy> tycker det är kul, garvar och fotar, flippar upp blixten
<maxjezy> hon kan många funktioner
<Philip5> är hon inte typ 2?
<Philip5> år
<maxjezy> jo, 2 år och 3 månader
<Philip5> ganska dyr flippleksak ;)
<maxjezy> hon håller objektivet och kameran om famnen, hukar huvudet och tittar i titthålet
<maxjezy> jo, men hon har spelat på min mammas kontrabas sedan hon var 1,5 år
<maxjezy> den kostar typ 20 lax
<maxjezy> och hon fick ju den här datorn av min bror
<Philip5> hon kanske blir värsta artisten
<maxjezy> hon håller på med 3d, fotar och musik
<maxjezy> även konst
<maxjezy> köper inga billiga pennor jag inte
<maxjezy> det här kit objektivet är väl inget att vårda som om de vore ens finaste
<maxjezy> även om ja visar hur man ska hantera grejerna, men de händer ju lätt att fingrarna är framme i linsen om man fokuserar
<maxjezy> ja mins hur värdelöst livet var när man va liten och hade torra tuchpennor och soppiga datorer och sånt
<maxjezy> man tappar lusten till kreativitet om man inte har förutsättningar för den
<maxjezy> Philip5, vet du någon bra sida där man skulle kunna beställa objektiv, video stativ och filter och batterier lite billigare
<Philip5> kaffebrus har lite billigare prylar som är utan märken men brukar vara prisvärda
<maxjezy> videostativ vill ja ha ett robustare, som eventuellt kan ha lite bättre förutsättningar i vildmark, vatten osv
<Philip5> objektiv och sånt lite dyrare brukar jag köpa här i uppsala i butik eller på cyberphoto.se
<maxjezy> objektiv kanske man ska kolla på mediamarkt då
<maxjezy> de hade inte stativ iaf
<maxjezy> på hemsidan
<maxjezy> bara hama
<maxjezy> såg klent ut
<Philip5> mediamarkt har inga objektiv jag är intresserad av längre. de har bara konsumentobjektiv och några vettiga som jag redan har
<maxjezy> ligger objektivpriserna ungefär likadant i hela världen?
<maxjezy> är det som guld?
<Philip5> ganska likt men asien brukar vara billigare och även usa tror jag
<Philip5> här kan vissa vara billigare
<Philip5> sedan kan sortiementet variera mellan världsdelar. värre med canon som även har olika namn på samma saker i olika delar av världen
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur känns det att björklöven är tillbaka i allsvenskan i hockey igen nu då? en bra bit kvar till elitserien igen men ett steg på vägen
<Philip5> du håller väl på dem också som norrlänning
<maxjezy> näe, jag har tagit hockey timeout
<maxjezy> tänkte att jag ska göra en hockeyspelare i blender nu
<maxjezy> kan vara intressant att animera
<maxjezy> kläderna är ju lite speciella
<Philip5> där ser man
<Philip5> wb Flygisoft
<Flygisoft> ^^
<Flygisoft> Linan droppade i hallen verkar det som :O
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> pysslar du med då?
<Flygisoft> Spelar DayZ
<Philip5> vad är det?
<Flygisoft> Zombie mod på Arma skjut spelet
<Flygisoft> Överlevnad och hitta grejer och sånt
<Flygisoft> hitta mat, vatten och så vidare :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Gör du då?
<Philip5> kan det vara kul det
<Philip5> kollat lite på film och nu grejar lite med datorn. har lekt lite med mina mellanringar till kameran och så
<Flygisoft> Ja riktigt roligt, hitta bilar att laga för att kunna använda dom och köra runt för att hitta medicin och allt möjligt som behövs
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vill du se en provbild med hjälp av mellanringar? :)
<Philip5> fattigmansmacro
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Visst
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kvar?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: den här bilden som jag tidigare visade maxjezy http://i.imgur.com/NVlenPp.jpg
<Philip5> tagen med ett 50 mm objektiv
<Philip5> men med mellanringar för att kunna komma riktigt nära objekten
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-06
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sitter du och spelar dayz så här mitt på dagen också?!
<Flygisoft> Nee, problem i nästa hall nu
<Flygisoft> Ena servern har dött
<Philip5> aj då
<Flygisoft> Nice bild iaf ;D
<Philip5> såg du min bild sedan då?
<Flygisoft> Ja, såg riktigt nice ut :D
<Philip5> jo det är lite kul att leka med mellanringar
<Philip5> man kan komma riktigt nära
<Flygisoft> Kör du många?
<Philip5> jag skaffade ett sett med 3 olika distanser och den där bilden är tagen med alla 3
<Flygisoft> Nice
<Flygisoft> Vad kostade det, och vart köpte du?
<Philip5> http://www.colorfoto.pt/Portals/0/Produtos%20%28Imagens%29/Indefinido/KenkoExtensionTubeSetDG.jpg
<Philip5> så ser de ut
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<Philip5> köpte på ebay från england för tusenlappen och de kostar de dubbla att köpa här
<Philip5> nya på ebay
<Philip5> finns billigare varianter för 500 kr
<Philip5> men då är de helt i plast tror jag
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Blir ju lite sugen faktiskt
<Philip5> finns ännu billigare om man inte vill ha autofokus eller ljusmätning
<Flygisoft> Fast så tråkig behöver man ju inte vara
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> nikons egna tror jag kostar 2500 kr eller mer
<Flygisoft> :O
<Philip5> jo för det är inget glas alls i dem så det låter saftigt
<Philip5> de bara är till för att skapa avstånd mellan sensorn och objektivet så fokusnärgränsen flyttas
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Men vill köpa ett objektiv också
<Philip5> går att köra med vilket objektiv som helst
<Flygisoft> så kanske en bättre blixt, den som sitter på kameran blir det ju inte så nice ljus av kan jag tycka
<Philip5> blir förstås olika bra
<Philip5> nä de äter ljus plus att ska man ha lite DOF alls så måste man köra på ganska höga f-tal
<Philip5> jag har ju bara 5 vanliga blixtar ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Ingen aning vad jag ska köpa dock än
<Philip5> ska nog skaffa en till så jag kan ha 6 st... det är ett jämnare tal
<Philip5> jag har bara 1 originalblixt
<Philip5> de andra är från YongNuo
<Philip5> väldigt prisvärda och mycket billigare
<Philip5> 2 är helt manuella och kan bara användas som slavblixtar
<Philip5> kostar dock bara 500 kr 
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Så en "okej" blixt är inte så dyr då?
<Philip5> beror på vad man vill ha dem till
<Philip5> finns bra blixt från YongNuo för 1500 kr som är som en nikon 910 förutom att den inte är vädertätad och jag tror inte heller den kan vara i command mode för att styra andra blixtar
<Philip5> http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=309
<Philip5> en sådan skulle jag köpa i så fall
<Philip5> jag har tn-565ex och yn-560II
<Philip5> ops yn-565ex
<Flygisoft> Är ju en fördel kan jag tänka mig med extra blixtar som går att rikta lite hur man vill
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> och kraftigare så man kan stutsa den bättre i lite större lokaler så man får mjukt ljus
<Flygisoft> mjo
<Philip5> ser att de är nere på 1100 kr på ebay nu också
<Flygisoft> Det som suger med den som sitter på kameran, den får man ju rakt i ansiktet om man tar på någon
<Flygisoft> ser ju ut som en zombie
<Philip5> exakt
<Philip5> använder den lille på kameran bara som commander för andra blixtar ibland
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> har en nikon sb-700 som är den jag har med mig om jag ska ha blixt på kameran
<Philip5> de andra har jag oftast på ljusstativ med någon modifierare som paraply eller softbox
<Philip5> om man inte orkar konka med sig studioblixtar som har ännu mer power
<Flygisoft> Ah okej, ja blir ju mycket grejer kan jag tänka mig :P
<Philip5> beror ju på vad man ska göra :)
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Flygisoft> Men vet du någon helt okej blixt som inte är allt för dyr? För lite allmänt bruk bara
<Philip5> den ovan
<Philip5> 1100 kr
<Philip5> + porto
<Flygisoft> nikon sb-700?
<Philip5> 2500 kr
<Flygisoft> Eller vilken tänkte du på som kostade 1100?
<Philip5> yongnuo yn-568ex
<Flygisoft> den fungerar med min 3100 antar jag
<Philip5> ja det ska den göra
<Philip5> en lustig sak med yongnuo är ju att de började som ett piratkopieringsföretag men som på senare tid kommit med egna grejer som andra piratkopieringsföretag börjat kopiera :D
<Philip5> undrar vad de tycker om patent nu
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> enda nackdelen med yongnuo-grejer är ju garantifrågor om något skulle strula så får man skicka grejerna till kina
<Philip5> har aldrig hänt mig än men ifall att
<Flygisoft> mjo
<Flygisoft> Blir ju lite jobbigt då
<Philip5> för för samma pris kan man köpa 3 motsvarande billiga
<Flygisoft> Du tänkte om nikons eller?
<Flygisoft> pris
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> den motsvara ju mest en nikon sb-910 som kostar 3500 kr
<Flygisoft> Oj
<Philip5> men saknar mastrfunktion och vädertätning
<Philip5> masterfunktion
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Kanske får beställa en sån då
<Flygisoft> Ska väl kolla på något objektiv också
<Flygisoft> så blev man ju sugen på en sånt kit du köpt med :D
<Philip5> objektiv är alltid kul
<Philip5> det där mellanringskittet gör bara att man kan fokuserar mycket närmare med vilket objektiv som helst men hur nära och bra beror förstås på vilket objektiv man har från början
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> finns mycket roligt att köpa :D
<Philip5> ja men det är ju inte den billigaste hobbyn
<Flygisoft> Haha ne verkligen inte
<maxjezy> finns mycket man kan exprementera med som inte kostar någonting alls
<maxjezy> jag har tex tvättat fönstren runt om i lägenheten
<maxjezy> ger klart bättre skärpa nu på bilderna
<maxjezy> om jag ska filma ufo tex, smidigt att de är rena och fina
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-07
<Flygisoft> lol
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Jo är ju helt perfekt
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, visst
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus
<maxjezy> filmade lite med min nikon igårkväll
<Flygisoft> Ser nice ut :)
<Flygisoft> Får så mycket autofocus ljud i filmerna då jag testat
<Flygisoft> fått köra focus manuellt
<maxjezy> jo, jag kör manuellt
<maxjezy> det va inget seriöst, ville bara testa lite opensource klippning
<Flygisoft> Mjo :)Ä
<maxjezy> Philip5, vill du kika på början av min första kortfilm
<maxjezy> dslr pro filming stylish
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska fixa lite käk så kan jag kolla när jag äter om 5 min
<maxjezy> ah annars blir ja nog lite ledsen
<maxjezy> gillar att ödsla andras tid på nonsens.
<Philip5> ser att det kommit en update av kdenlive idag med buggfixar och 2 nya features
<Philip5> http://www.kdenlive.org/discover/0.9.6
<Philip5> maxjezy: får jag ingen länk?
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör du med den här eller bara gamla buggiga grejer som vanligt??! :D  http://i.imgur.com/3PoYIrQ.png
<maxjezy> 0821 kör jag
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus
<maxjezy> där är länk
<Philip5> 0821?
<Philip5> är det din tjej som syr? vad hon nålar konstigt. nålarna i linje parallellt med hur man syr
<Philip5> man brykar väl nåla diagonalt så man kan sy över nålarna och ta bort dem efteråt
<maxjezy> ja, jag har ingen aning om sånt där kvinnogöra
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> men vad är det för versionsnummer på kdenlive du har?
<Philip5> aha, nu ser jag... gammal som gatan ;)
<Philip5> lite sånt du gillar
<Philip5> kör du ubuntu 12.04?
<maxjezy> jopp
<Philip5> maxjezy: senaste kdenlive ligger på min ppa nu för 12.04
<maxjezy> länk?
<Philip5> kolla topic ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> googlade :)
<maxjezy> varför tar det sån tid att läsa paketlistor i ubuntu 12.04
<maxjezy> 1% i sekunden typ
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<maxjezy> efter man kör sudo apt-get update
<maxjezy> när man lagt till 
<maxjezy> då ska den läsa paketlistor efter att den laddat ner info
<Philip5> beror väl på uppkoppling mest
<Philip5> och om serverarna är belastade men oftast går det rätt fort.
<maxjezy> gah, telia blåser mig verkligen
<Philip5> ta en annan spegel server annars
<Philip5> vad sökte du på på google?
<maxjezy> philip5
<maxjezy> ppa:philip5/extra
<maxjezy> den la jag till
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> nu ska jag duscha. har varit på en löparrunda
<maxjezy> yes, installerar nu
<Philip5> gick det bra?
<Philip5> madmax_: hur gick det med kdenlive?
<madmax_> det funka fint
<madmax_> skönt att ha ett program som funkar förutom blender, man kan på någon minut arrangera klippen och rendera med detta
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> och lägga in lite transitions och effekter om man vill
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-31
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tror du det händer idag?
<Philip5> maxjezy: med lite tur så får jag kanske mitt nd-filter idag
<Philip5> filtret låg i stockholm igår
<maxjezy> mitt paket har sorterats i borås :)
<Philip5> schenker ftw!
<Philip5> "om du vill längta mer..." 
<Philip5> det borde vara deras slogan
<maxjezy> på 4 dagar har det tagit sig kanske 10 mil
<maxjezy> sopa till säljare, inte alls som jag när jag säljer 
<maxjezy> skickar varan innan jag ens fått betalt
<maxjezy> såg nu att hon sålt 2 st Ipad 4gb till någon
<maxjezy> batterierna på ipodsen höll i 10 minuter
<maxjezy> men i annonsen nämner hon ingenting om det.
<maxjezy> undrar vilka fel jag har att vänta i min produkt
<maxjezy> jag är på dåligt humör för jag har tappat bort min internetdosa 
<maxjezy> yeah
<maxjezy> äntligen hitta jag den
<maxjezy> skruvat ställe 
<maxjezy> innuti täckets påslakan
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har faktiskt fått avin nu
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: har du fått något regn idag?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag har också fått avin... ska strax åka och hämta. kan dock vara ett nd-filter men jag tor det är triggern
<maxjezy> Philip5 har du hämtat?
<Philip5> nä käkar lite först nu
<maxjezy> aha
<Philip5> kaffe på maten... 
<maxjezy> jag åt tortillias precis
<Philip5> gott
<maxjezy> jo, smarrigt som fasiken men dyrt
<maxjezy> 220 kr kostar det
<Philip5> en slant
<maxjezy> och det är bantad version utan avocado och majs
<maxjezy> http://privpakportal.schenker.nu/trackandtrace/packageInfo.aspx?packagesurrid=76023896
<Philip5> maxjezy: äter du sånt här pålägg? http://shop.goodstore.se/palagg-fejkon-90g-astrid-aporna/3097-0
<maxjezy> jästextrakt försöker jag undvika
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> roligare paket än innehåll
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> deras matserie: http://astridochaporna.se/produkter/
<Philip5> kul förpackning men kanske inte lika kul innehåll
<Philip5> är det för att locka små barn att bli vegisar?
<maxjezy> jo, säkert hipsterföräldrar som köper sånt
<maxjezy> här äter vi riktig bacon
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> det är dock synd att det finns så lite eko grisprodukter
<maxjezy> http://birgittahoglundsmat.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/april-11-25-079-1.jpg
<maxjezy> brukar köpa den där baconen
<maxjezy> riktigt smarrig
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du vinner nog för avin idag var på mitt nd-filter så triggern kommer nog först imorgon :O
<maxjezy> vad är det för trigger?
<Philip5> yn 622n tx
<Philip5> vi har beställt en var
<maxjezy> en sån på kameran och en mottagare på varje blixt sen?
<Philip5> yupp
<maxjezy> får man mottagare med ?
<Philip5> vi kör ju båda med transivers sedan tidigare men nu har de släppt den här triggern som gör att man lättare kan kontrollera blixtar eller grupper av blixtar direkt från kameran och se det på triggerns display
<Philip5> man kan köpa set med trancivers och trigger
<Philip5> jag har 4 trancivers tidigare och Flygisoft har 2 st
<maxjezy> går de på wifi eller vadå?
<Philip5> typ som wifi
<Philip5> samma band
<maxjezy> så de har ganska bra räckvidd?
<Philip5> 100-200 m
<maxjezy> najsigt
<Philip5> beroende på vad som blockar emellan
<Philip5> och det najsiga är att de stödjer TTL och kan ha olika inställninar i olika grupper
<maxjezy> grupper är för att snabbt bara växla blixtar typ?
<Philip5> 3 grupper
<Philip5> nej för att grupper kan ha olika mängd ljus via ttl
<maxjezy> man kan inte välja att skjuta av olika blixtar då?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> bara att slå av eller på grupperna
<maxjezy> så man inte behöver springa 100 meter för att ändra sånt
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> och du kan ha ttl inställt på att 1 grupp ska ge normalexponerat och en annan t ex underexponera 2 steg
<Philip5> då ändrar sig blixtarna i grupperna så de alltid är så oavsett hur motiver rör sig mellan blixtarna
<Philip5> och en 3e grupp kan ha en annan inställning eller vara manuellt i ett visst läge som den alltid triggas på
<maxjezy> är nissin bra?
<Philip5> de är ok men inte prisvärda när yn-blixtar finns
<maxjezy> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/ljud-bild/foto-video/fototillbehor/blixtar-och-tillbehor/nissin-di466-for-canon-p57468
<maxjezy> så¨denna är galet icke prisvärd?
<Philip5> fördelen med nissin är att de även kan vara masters men är inte så väldigt mycket billigare än nikon
<Philip5> finns mer prisvärd från YN
<Philip5> den är heller inte så stark
<Philip5> bara 33 i GN
<maxjezy> känns som ganska mycket pengar
<maxjezy> 999 kr
<Philip5> den Flygisoft beställt en till av har GN på 58
<Philip5> nästan dubbelt så stark
<Philip5> och hans kostar kanske 1200 kr eller nått
<maxjezy> finns metz blixt på dustin
<Philip5> ja metz och nissin är typ samma kvalle
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010667983/metz-36-af-5-nikon/
<maxjezy> lite billigare
<Philip5> billigare än originalblixtar men inte så billiga som YN eller phottix-blixtar
<Philip5> därför ser jag ingen poäng med nissin och metz längre då de hamnar mitt emellan
<Philip5> om man inte behöver en blixt som kan vara master och inte vill betala fullt pris för en originalblixt. då har både metz och nissin sådana bland deras dyrare blixtar
<Philip5> tyvärr kan ju inte din pop-up-blixt vara master. den funktionen är ju borttagen på de billigare kamerorna i 3000 och 5000-serierna
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> såg en d7000 + 35mm g objektivet för 4000
<Philip5> sugen?
<Philip5> verkar inte vara några svenska butiker som säljer nya hoya nd-filter av den nya sorten jag just köpt
<maxjezy> såg nu att mediamarkt fått in det
<maxjezy> inte nd filtret utan nikon 35 mm 1.8g¨
<Philip5> aha, har du mediamarkt i närheten?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Testat triggern lite nu, riktigt smidigt blev det
<Flygisoft> Så köra manuellt läge på triggern var ju som jag trodde också :)
<maxjezy> jo det är typ 1,5 mil bara
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fuuuuuusk! jag vill ju också ha den idag!
<Flygisoft> Bara man kör TTL blixt vill säga
<maxjezy> tar en timme med buss typ
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vara bara att sätta triggen till manuel så blev blixiten manuell?
<Flygisoft> Ne blixten står som TTL fortfarade, men du ställer ju in t.ex 1/8 på triggern så är den den output du får
<Flygisoft> Antar att kameran skickar ut en viss output över TTL så är väl därför man kan göra så
<Flygisoft> Antar att det är så TTL fungerar iaf :P
<Philip5> så är det nog
<Philip5> coolt
<Philip5> jag vill också leka med triggern men får leka med mitt nya nd-filter som är mer bra att ha än att leka med
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fick du en blixt till samtidigt?
<Flygisoft> Yes
<Philip5> batterier?
<Flygisoft> Har köpt
<Philip5> vilken klippare
<Philip5> vad köpte du för några?
<Flygisoft> Så bara köra på nu ::P
<Philip5> ja fram med brudarna
<Flygisoft> Blev snål nu och köpte Kjells NiMH2 version på 2100mAh
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Ser väl hur länge dom orkar med :P
<Philip5> jo de orkar nog men utan det där extra som de dyrare ger
<Flygisoft> Mjo så är det ju
<Flygisoft> Blir nästan lite jobbigt med det syncade ljudet man får från blixtarna när dom är redo igen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kändes byggkvaliten som på tranciverserna?
<Philip5> syns texten bra på lcd?
<Philip5> kan man ha belyst lcd så man ser den i mörker?
<Flygisoft> Tycker den känns riktigt bra om man tänker på priset, on/off är bättre plaserad på denna tycker jag än trancivern, så lite hårdare tryck behövs, råkar dra igång dom ibland när jag packar ner dom
<Flygisoft> Ja den är belyst med grönt ljus
<Flygisoft> Så man ser bra på den
<Flygisoft> inställningarna sparas till man startar den nästa gång med, vilket kan vara trevligt om man stänger av den för en stund
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> Flygisoft: någon nackdel än då?
<Flygisoft> Inte det lilla jag har testat än iaf
<Philip5> då skyller jag på dig om jag hittar något sedan
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Man kan stänga av AF hjälpen med
<Philip5> har du uppgraderat firmware eller kom den med senaste uppdatering?
<Flygisoft> Ingen aning, vet inte ens hur man kollar det
<Philip5> du kollar nog med flashningsverktyget
<Philip5> kom det med en usb-kabel?
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, kan du inte filma din blixt lite
<Flygisoft> Ingen kabel med
<maxjezy> när du trycker på knappar och belyser display 
<Flygisoft> Haha sure
<maxjezy> Flygisoft har ni kjell o övik?
<maxjezy> o = i
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Philip5> Flygisoft: den har väl en vanlig standardport för usb eller om det är mini-usb
<Flygisoft> Mini-usb tror jag det är
<Flygisoft> Ser ut som det iaf
<Philip5> oki, har du sådan kabel?
<Flygisoft> Det har jag
<Philip5> eller ska du in till kjell igen? ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> tänk om din gamla blixt känner konkurens från din nya
<maxjezy> tror jag tar mig en sväng till övik i vår
<maxjezy> har nog inte varit där sedan starwars convention
<Flygisoft> Tror nästan det, känns ju att den är ny när man vrider runt på blixten, om man känner på den jag har sedan tidigare
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> är du så hårdhänt
<Flygisoft> Haha nej då :P
<Flygisoft> Men man måste ju nöta in grejerna lite :P
<Philip5> jupp
<Flygisoft> Ska ladda ner programmet nu så ska vi se vad jag har för version
<Philip5> Flygisoft: mitt paket har status "has arrived in STOCKHOLM SWEDEN and is being processed for delivery"
<Flygisoft> Ser du det på posten än?
<Philip5> kan man använda samma kolli-id?
<Flygisoft> posten.se alltså :P
<Flygisoft> Yes
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> :(
<Flygisoft> :(
<Philip5> men jag har räknat med att den ska komma imorgon
<Flygisoft> Kan ju hända att dom skickar iväg så du har det imorgon ändå
<Philip5> hoppas
<Philip5> annars blir det dåligt betyg ;)
<Philip5> skriver i betyget att jag ger bara 1 stjärna pga jag fick det efter Flygisoft :D
<Flygisoft> När jag beställde softboxen så fick jag det samma som det registerades i stockholm
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> har du dragit ner firmwareprogrammet?
<Flygisoft> GÃ¥r skit segt
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> brukar göra det från kina
<Flygisoft> 5,4mb, 2 min kvar
<Philip5> att ladda ner ny rom från pipo till min platta kan ta en timme och då är den på kanske 400mb
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> känns som modem
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Undra hur mycket stöm denna trigger drar
<Philip5> ½ kärnkraftverk i veckan
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Belysningen är ju endast på när man trycker på knapparna
<Philip5> går den att stänga av helt?
<Flygisoft> belysningen?
<Philip5> umm
<Flygisoft> Ingen aning faktiskt, ska kolla lite i beskrivningen
<Flygisoft> vill man få igång ljuset är det ju bara trycka på "ok" knappen om man inte ska ändra något
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tänk om du brickar din trigger vid första flashen :O
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Fy fän
<Flygisoft> Trodde nästan jag skulle göra det med min platta igår
<Philip5> vore trist
<Flygisoft> Fick error när jag försökte installera CM och gick ju inte att komma in i Android efter
<Philip5> höll nästan på att göra det med en mobil som bara hamnade i bootloop och jag kunde inte bryta den
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ kom ju bara till CMW, och gick inte att ladda plattan
<Flygisoft> Så den var igång hela tiden
<Philip5> uj
<Flygisoft> Jobbigt med enheter man inte kan ta ut battriet från
<Philip5> jepp, därför jag inte var så sugen på första htc one. den nya htc one ska ju kunna ta ut batteriet
<Flygisoft> Det är nice
<Flygisoft> Ska du köpa M8 eller?
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ den heter va
<Philip5> jag tror det
<Philip5> ska klämma först men stör mig på att de inte pumpat in runt 8 ultrapixlar
<Flygisoft> Sugen på ny med, men vet inte riktigt om det blir av
<Philip5> htc har ju tappat rätt mycket marknadsandel på senare tid
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> de har typ bara haft en modell som lockat köpare och inte alls samma bredd i segmenten som samsung och sony
<Flygisoft> Ah jo är nog så
<Flygisoft> Det gick att kolla version, bara att få den i firmware update mode så står versionen där
<Flygisoft> Hade senaste
<Flygisoft> Philip5: FVL vad är det?
<Philip5> vart står det?
<Flygisoft> Ah hittade en annan text, "Support exposure compensation, flash value lock function (FVL)"
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> hur är engelskan i manualen? tidiga produkter från YN hade manualer som verkade översatta med google translate fast sämre
<Flygisoft> Är väl helt ok
<Flygisoft> Ser väl inga direkta fel
<Flygisoft> Men verkar inte som man kan stänga av belsyningen av LCD
<Philip5> använder du ofta fvl när du fotar?
<Flygisoft> den är igång 5 sekunder efter man grejat på knapparna
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men fattar brudarna vilken cool trigger du har nu då?
<Philip5> funkar den som raggningsreplik på krogen till helgen? - ska du med hem till mig och kolla på min ttl trigger?!
<Philip5> eller funkar den bara på snubbar som maxjezy?
<Flygisoft> FVL har väl med TTL att göra eller?
<Flygisoft> eller är jag helt ute och cyklar nu
<Philip5> det gör det
<Flygisoft> Hahaha, tror du det går hem?
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> låser blixtstyrkan för att göra den balanserad mellan bilder
<Flygisoft> Tror mer det går hem på snubbar med en kamera
<Philip5> kan även balansera ljuset mellan olika delar av en bild som får ljus från blixt eller får ljus från annat
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Är väl därför man får en blixt först så TTL har något att mäta exponeringen med
<Flygisoft> eller?
<Philip5> ja ttl är som en pulsering innan. lite som röda-ögonblixten
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu när du har blixt så kan du ju ta över och fota reklamkampanjer åt American Apparel
<Philip5> de har väl din stil?
<Flygisoft> Vet inte ens vad det är :P
<Philip5> ett klädmärke som hamnat i blåsväder bland feminister för att köra med sexistisk reklam poserande unga tjejer som ska se ännu yngre ut
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> http://store.americanapparel.net/women_cat33158
<Philip5> om du klickar runt lite bland deras katalogbilder så får vi se om du upprörs lika mycket som feministerna
<Philip5> http://www.resume.se/nyheter/pr/2014/03/31/american-apparel-begar-ett-varumarkesmassigt-sjalvmord
<Flygisoft> Skulle inte tro att jag tycker det samma
<Flygisoft> Men men
<Philip5> det måste man tycka för annars är man en snuskgubbe vet du väl
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> wops
<Philip5> hände?
<Flygisoft> Hahaha
<Flygisoft> Okej jag kan tycka att bilden deras på "kjolen" där var väl lite extrem kanske men
<Philip5> säger du bara och ikväll kommer du fota en massa sådana bilder med nya grejerna ;)
<Flygisoft> Deras tanke var väl bara att visa hur kort den var :P
<Flygisoft> Hahaha
<Flygisoft> Jo jo
<Flygisoft> Var lite coolt med den trådlösa shutter funktionen
<Flygisoft> Kommer troligen inte använda det men men
<Flygisoft> Det finns ju där iaf
<maxjezy> kan tänka mig att det är PR
<maxjezy> jag hade alldrig hört talas om detta märke
<maxjezy> de hade ju najs kläder 
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo när de fick pris för årets sexist så var det nog bara massa PR som de fick gratis även om de fick ta skit
<Philip5> men sedan har väl feministsverige lyckats få folk att skämmas för att ha deras kläder. lite som att ha päls bland djurvänner
<Philip5> Flygisoft: bra med trådlös avtryckare om du ska ta självporträtt
<maxjezy> Philip5: djurvännerna kan åka upp till sapmiland och slåss med samerna
<maxjezy> feministerna kan se sig om i världen och förstå att de är skeva som fan.
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo så är det ju
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kommer du kunna sova inatt eller bara drömma om din nya blixt och trigger?
<Philip5> kanske mardrömmar att någon tar dem för dig
<maxjezy> kör ni netflix?
<maxjezy> helt galet bra med netflix
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja tänk om någon skulle komma och ta dom :(
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Nej det gör jag inte, testade lite förut men fanns inte så mycket tyckte jag
<Flygisoft> Man kan ju dock köra proxy har jag hört för att få mer
<Flygisoft> få utbudet som USA har
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, första gången jag tittade in där så tyckte jag det var dåligt med utbudet
<maxjezy> men det är faktiskt ganska bra
<maxjezy> speciellt för barn
<maxjezy> massa bra netflix original serier också
<maxjezy> kör viaplay också
<maxjezy> det är nice för man får se serierna som kommer på tv lite tidigare
<maxjezy> annars är viaplay lite som satelit
<maxjezy> massa reklam om att hyra filmer
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-01
<Philip5> Flygisoft: idag har min trigger kommit så nu blir jag snart lika cool som du även om du vann...
<Flygisoft> Nice ;D
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> fast jag kommer nog vara lite coolare som kör sanyobatterier i min ;P
<Flygisoft> mm :(
<Flygisoft> Ska du dra iväg och hämta den snart då?
<Philip5> japp, ska bara fixa med lite papper här först
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har jag precis hämtat triggern och ska köra min unboxing :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska du filma den?
<Philip5> hehe, nä den är redan gjord nu
<Philip5> ska uppgradera firmware direkt nu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hula, 23 min på downloaden av firmware tool. man kan tro man laddar en hel bluraydisk
<Philip5> inte snabbaste servrarna från kina
<Philip5> tycker kinesiska staten borde sponsra firmwareserverarna med snabbare lina
<Philip5> eller så går det sakta för att de ska gå igenom alla data så det inte är något politiskt ohållbart som skickas ut
<Philip5> helt störd nedladdning. bryts ju titt som tätt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: lyckades du få ner firmware updatern? i så fall kan du fildela den på något sätt? verkar inte gå att få ner nu på rimlig tid
<maxjezy> Philip5 du har säkert seg lina men skyller på kina!
<Philip5> maxjezy: om du vill se vad det är för leksaker vi grejar med så kan du se en genomgång här: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZTCsvLlrI8
<Philip5> så är det nog. jäkla comhem
<maxjezy> har den ingen skärm?
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> "no sceen"
<Philip5> tx har
<maxjezy> aha, han babblar om två olika
<Philip5> inte trancivers
<Philip5> de hänger ihop
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska lägga upp den på någon server om du vill
<Philip5> Flygisoft: gärna för det är döden att försöka få ner den från dem
<Flygisoft> Haha jo jag hade väl tur igår :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad har du för firmware nu då?
<Philip5> 1.05
<Flygisoft> Jajemen, är väl senaste?
<Philip5> men toolen tar evigheter och får avbruten nedladdning var 10e minut
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Ska lägga upp den strax
<Philip5> danke schön
<Flygisoft> https://cloud.hostbay.nu/public.php?service=files&t=50770b7119f73b39e192632c30457ee4
<Flygisoft> Står på 1Gbit så bör gå lite fortare :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tack! liiiiite skillnad
<Flygisoft> Inga problem
<Philip5> nu ska vi se om det funka också :)
<Flygisoft> Finns ingen nyare än 1.05 va?
<Philip5> inte än
<Philip5> den kom 27/3 så den är rätt färsk
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast min trigger kom med senaste 1.05 firmeare ser jag nu när jag gick in i firmware mode... :O
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hade din också det eller äldre?
<maxjezy> Philip5, om den kom 27/3 hur kan din ha haft den då?
<maxjezy> skickar dom ut firmwaren senare på webben?
<Philip5> jadu
<maxjezy> eller är det någon som packar upp och firmware:ar om och packar ner?
<Philip5> ops, nä senaste firmware kom visst 27/2
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> kan vara
<maxjezy> kul jobb
<maxjezy> jag jobbade med sånt förr
<maxjezy> men med telefoner.
<maxjezy> iofs inte firmware updates utan packade telefonerna med musik som var någon kampanj
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> så klistrade jag på nya lappar över kartongen där det normalt står hur många gb det är på minneskortet som följer med
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hade 1.05 på min med
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kanske inte så konstigt om den kom 27/2 då
<Flygisoft> Så då är ju dom tillverkade efter 27/2 då? :P
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> men nu känns det ju lite tomt att inte gå och vänta på några paket längre eller längta efter en trigger 
<Philip5> vad ska man göra nu då???
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du pengar så beställ mer prylar
<Philip5> frågan är vad
<maxjezy> behöver du inte köpa ny telefon och surfplatta?
<maxjezy> det finns ett bra erbjudande på dustin just nu
<maxjezy> de firar 30 år
<Philip5> blir nog ny mobil
<maxjezy> windows platta och nokia lumia med windows :)
<maxjezy> 1990kr!
<Philip5> ska klämma på htc one 2 (m8) när den kommer ut i butik
<Philip5> men idag är det lite pissigt för jag känner att jag nog håller på att bli förkyld eller nått. tung i huvudet, seg och frusen
<Philip5> har inte tid med sånt
<maxjezy> jag med, trodde först det var halsfluss på g
<maxjezy> men det är något annat
<maxjezy> tror det är vintervädret som kommer in i veckan som gör mig såhär
<Philip5> nått skit är det. spökade lite för någon dag sedan men la sig och nu tillbaka och spökar igen. ska det bli så kan det komma med en gång och inte gå och vela
<maxjezy> jag brukar bada som en tok när jag är på g att bli sjuk eller är sjuk
<maxjezy> varma bad tror jag hjälper
<Philip5> jag har så jäkla litet badkar 
<maxjezy> kanske vore något att investera i
<maxjezy> fanns ett häftigt badkar på sjukhuset som man satt i och var högt  och hade slangar och bubblor och allt
<maxjezy> tyvärr fick jag inte bada i det för det var för gravida kärringar
<Philip5> jo jag skulle behöva ett sittbadkar nästan för att få plats i mitt badrum som är djupt men inte så brett
<maxjezy> mycket skönare att sitta än ligga
<maxjezy> man ligger endå inte skönt med krökt rygg
<Philip5> huvudsaken man får ner hela kroppen på en gång
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> sen vill man ha bra ventilation så man kan dricka öl och röka cigarr
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> det badkar jag har nu är väl typ 150 cm så man får välja om man ska ha över eller underkropp under ytan de få gånger man får för sig att bada
<maxjezy> står du och duschar i det också?
<maxjezy> eller är det separat dusch?
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> herregud, det är som gjort för att lida i alltså
<Philip5> japp
<maxjezy> varken dugligt till duschande eller badande.
<Philip5> nepp
<maxjezy> bättre med en bra duschkabin isf
<Philip5> maxjezy: när ska du börja filma sådana här zoomeffekter då och kanske ge namn åt dem?? http://i.imgur.com/rMAgWt5.gif
<Philip5> maxjezy: och vad tycker om den här tekniken för 3d och motion tracking? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnaz8q6FLCk
<maxjezy> Philip5: fett
<Philip5> vilket av dem? den sista?
<maxjezy> jo :)
<maxjezy> den andra var lite som en knarktripp
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> hur hittar du allt skoj?
<Philip5> jag är väl en kul typ ;)
<maxjezy> jag hittar bara pewdiepie på tuben
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> såg du på fotosidan om wifi avlyssnade kameror?
<Flygisoft> Äckligt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vilken av dem?
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Haha "Primo Aprile"
<Philip5> april april
<Flygisoft> Står ju i texten att det är ett aprilskämt till och med
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Philip5> en annan första aprilnyhet från annan fototidning: http://www.kamerabild.se/nyheter/nu-kan-din-gata-f-fotof-rbud
<maxjezy> hehe
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/cykel/article18646285.ab
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är det så där du ligger på vägen med?
<Philip5> bara under den här typen av cykellopp https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIlOrymCJyY
<Flygisoft> Ahh okej
<Flygisoft> Verkar ju dock inte gå lika fort där
<Philip5> nä
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-02
<maxjezy> Philip5 har du testat ND filtret?
<Philip5> bara haft det på och kollat men inte något riktigt test
<Philip5> maxjezy: sugen på nd-filter?
<Philip5> men du kör väl ändå bara med var-nd-filter
<maxjezy> jag är ganska nöjd med de jag har
<Philip5> "ganska" ;)
<Philip5> fast du är ju nöjd med Flygisoft gamla telezoom ;P
<maxjezy> japp :)
<Philip5> när man inte testat bättre grejer så är det lätt att vara nöjd. se bara till att inte testa bra grejer så kommer du fortsätta vara nöjd :)
<maxjezy> jo :)
<maxjezy> fast jag saknar min asahi 50 mm 
<maxjezy> den var faktiskt bäst
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Bäst man inte går på någon mässa och kollar på trevliga saker då
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo men på mässa är grejer ofta så dyra så man bara kan drömma om dem
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag testade en sådan här på mässa :D
<Philip5> http://pctrs.network.hu/clubblogpicture/5/8/_/58012_694090841_big.jpg
<Philip5> den kostar som en bil
<maxjezy> är den bra? :)
<maxjezy> ser lite plastig ut
<Philip5> jodå för att vara 2.8 på den telen
<Philip5> de hade den bara för canon så jag kunde inte testa den med mitt hus
<Flygisoft> Haha va fan
<Flygisoft> Ont i ryggen om man ska stå med den där
<maxjezy> Philip5: överväger du att byta till canon 5d nu?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> alltså gluggen finns för nikon också men på mässan hade de bara för canon
<Philip5> jag har testat en sådan här också på mässa http://photographylife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Nikon-800mm-f5.6-Lens.jpg
<Philip5> den sista på fri hand och den är 800/5,6
<Philip5> sigman stod på stadigt stativ
<Flygisoft> Vad väger den?
<Philip5> bra fråga
<Philip5>  4 560 g
<maxjezy> 15,7 kg står det på cyberphoto
<Philip5> jo men nikon 800 väger 4,5 kg
<Flygisoft> Var stor marginal på det
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> sigman väger mycket mer
<maxjezy> kostar ju ca 10 kr grammet
<Philip5> nästan gratis
<maxjezy> nikon gluggen kostar ju nästan 30 kr grammet 
<Philip5> vet du vad du ska önska dig i julklapp
<maxjezy> http://www.fiftyshadesofpinkenta.com/
<maxjezy> såg ni denna sida?
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im3dLTQa1gM
<Flygisoft> DRTV
<Flygisoft> Aprilskämt det där med antar jag, med tanke på hur ironiskt det verkar vara :P
<maxjezy> lite kul att de gjort en hemsida iaf :)
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Philip5> kai har ju spraymålat en nikon d7000 rosa tidigare i deras videoserie :)
<Philip5> är väl att spinna vidare på det som aprilskämt
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> klipp från det är ju också med i sista videon
 * Philip5 håller på att mecka isär min AE prisma till mamiya rz67
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså har du en sån
<Flygisoft> Var det inte den sån du hade kollat på tidigare men ingen till bra pris?
<Philip5> jo men så köpte jag ett helt kitt i somras
<Philip5> men det var lurigt att hitta en i bra skick till bra pris
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-03
<Philip5> Flygisoft: smyger du där i kulisserna?
<Flygisoft> Jodu
<Philip5> du lämnar tecken efter dig som en sann nätspårare kan finna
<Philip5> man liksom ser att du är där
<Flygisoft> :o
<Philip5> vet du hur du avslöjar dig?
<Flygisoft> Nej :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> antar när du loggar ur din bnc så blir ditt nick away
<Flygisoft> Aha
<Flygisoft> Jo har away automatiskt
<Philip5> även på klienten?
<Flygisoft> Nej bara min BNC
<Philip5> ok
<Flygisoft> Så när jag loggar ut sätter den away
<Philip5> ser ju så fint på ditt nick i min klient om du är away eller inte
<Flygisoft> Haha jo kan tänka mig :P
<maxjezy> go away!
<Philip5> då vet man att du är på fjärran äventyr och kanske fotar brudar
<Flygisoft> Hhaha :D
<maxjezy> har inte tänkt på det om det syns i min klient
<Flygisoft> brb
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad kör du för klient? mirc?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag har kört slut på de 30 dagar som ingår gratis
<Philip5> wb Flygisoft
<maxjezy> nu måste jag alltid vänta typ 20 sek vid uppstart
<Flygisoft> Kör du mirc eller?
<maxjezy> det är fasiken det sämsta med windows, finns inga bra fria klienter
<maxjezy> japps
<maxjezy> mIRC
<Philip5> heja linux!
<Flygisoft> Har kört mIRC så länge så köpte en license
<Philip5> även xchat kostar väl på windows om man inte kan bygga det själv?
<maxjezy> kanske borde göra det
<Flygisoft> Kostar typ 60kr, det kan jag bjuda på när jag använder de varje dag
<maxjezy> Philip5 japp
<maxjezy> xchat är värst
<maxjezy> går inte ens starta om man gått över tiden
<Philip5> taskigt att du inte kan snylta
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> kanske borde köpa en mIRC licens
<Flygisoft> Började programera en egen IRC-klient för windows förut, men orkade inte fortsätta antar jag :P
<Philip5> den kostar ju en bigmac
<maxjezy> 20 dollars!
<Flygisoft> Vänta tills du får upp det för 10
<Flygisoft> Kommer random
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> 10 kan man ju betala
<Philip5> kräva att betala med bitcoins ;)
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: http://www.mirc.com/register.php?coupon=MIRC-SWV0-MNKL
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, varför vill de veta ens adress?
<maxjezy> måste man input:a den?
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ dom kan komma hem till dig
<maxjezy> kommer de skicka ett brev med en bild på skaparen?
<Flygisoft> Haha jadu
<Flygisoft> Risken är väl att din betalning blir markerad som fraud om du inte gör det
<Flygisoft> Var ju något år sedan jag köpte det, kommer inte ihåg
<Flygisoft> 2010 tydligen
<maxjezy> haha, de tvingar mig och ge telefonnummer också
<maxjezy>  2,5 dollar i moms också
<maxjezy> känns inte seriöst alls detta. skippar nog och kör en virtuell box med linux när jag inte får köra gratis längre
<maxjezy> skaffade xchat istället 
<maxjezy> de vill ha 16 euro
<maxjezy> synd att den där kde klienten inte finns till windows
<maxjezy> den är bäst
<maxjezy> fick precis hem 2 st 40" skärmar
<Philip5> ska du tapetsera väggen med dem?
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> måste skaffa en borrmaskin så jag kan fixa med väggfästen innan jag sätter upp dem
<Philip5> spika upp dem med nubb på gipsväggar. det blir nog lyckat
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> hade nog testat det om det inte vore såna jäkla betongväggar
<maxjezy> gissa vilken kamera som blev utnämnd som bästa kamera 2012
<maxjezy> "Säljes: Sony Nex 5N-K, en lättanvänd kompakt systemkamera. Knappt använd pga noll intresse. Köpt för 5790 + minneskort 399 + kameraväska ca 550. Enligt Pricerunner kostar den 5190kr ny, även nu 2 år senare. Den blev utnämnd till bästa kamera 2012 (och 2013 tror jag) och mer specifikationer kan ges. Pma vid intresse!"
<maxjezy> nex 5 spöade alltså d800!
<Philip5> på vilket sätt då?
<Philip5> om det är eisa så är det ju massor av olika kategorier de kan vinna i
<maxjezy> jo, men att säga att det är bästa kameran 2012 är inte rätt tycker jag.
<maxjezy> man måste specifisera kategori isf
<maxjezy> så fattar jag verkligen inte vissa som lägger upp dyra kameror på tradera och de är skitiga, dammiga och jävliga.
<maxjezy> det är iaf inte Flygisoft som lägger upp dessa annonser
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> http://www.swedroid.se/roamingkostnader-pa-vag-bort-kan-forpassas-till-historien-nasta-ar/
<Flygisoft> Trevligt om det går igenom
<Philip5> umm
<Flygisoft> Ska bli roligt att se vad OnePlus One är för något när dom presenterar den den 23:e
<Flygisoft> Kommer med CM direkt
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-04
<maxjezy> Philip5 är du frisk nu
<Philip5> nja
<Philip5> det svänger
<Philip5> igår var jag jäkligt hängig och idag lite seg
<Philip5> drygt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Testat triggern något då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nej inte direkt. tänkte jag skulle göra det nu i helgen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är fortfarande förkyld så orken har inte riktigt funnits där
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne förstår det
<Flygisoft> Har varit lite sjuk i veckan med så man har inte orkat testa så mycket
<Philip5> precis. lusten finns men inte orken
<Philip5> sedan är min förkylning så där dryg att den inte bryter ut utan ena dagen kan jag vara rätt ok medan sänkt nästa och så håller det på
<Philip5> mest ont i halsen och huvudet och lite febrig så där
<maxjezy> jag har varit sängliggade så mycket pga förkylningen så jag har as-ont i ryggen
<Flygisoft> Om man ligger för mycket har du större risk för lunginflammation också
<Philip5> lunginflamation har jag haft en gång när jag gjorde lumpen och det var ingen lek
<maxjezy> vad är det som är jobbigt med det?
<maxjezy> gör det ont i lungorna när man andas?
<Philip5> ja du får sår i lugnorna och värst är det när de läker för då blir det som sårskorpor som hela tiden slits upp när man hostar eller andas djupt
<maxjezy> aha, det gäller att läka fort
<maxjezy> testade mina nya monitorer
<maxjezy> fan vet inte hur jag ska få plats med de
<Philip5> nöjd?
<maxjezy> jag koppla inte in skärm så fick bluescreen
<maxjezy> surrar lite men de är häftiga
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> de har typ galet mycket ingångar osv
<maxjezy> fjärrkontroll till osv
<maxjezy> det är såna som sitter på flygplatser osv
<maxjezy> kan tänka mig att de varit dyra en gång i tiden
<Philip5> oki
<maxjezy> 23 tusen kostade de 2007 :)
<maxjezy> styck
<maxjezy> jag gav 400 kr styck
<Philip5> storfyndaren
<Philip5> maxjezy1: när ska du filma sånt här hemma i byn när det är rusning? http://vimeo.com/88907972
<Philip5> Flygisoft: leker lite med triggern nu. satte upp 3 blixtar i 3 grupper och labbar med olika ration. riktigt smidigt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men jag höll på att få hjärtattack för blixtarna vägrade utlösas när jag tryckte på avtryckaren på kameran men de funkade med testknappen på triggern
<Philip5> trodde först att det så klart skulle vara något fel på triggern i kopplingen mot kameran men efter jag kört factory reset på alla transivers så funkade de sedan... *puh*
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Jo det är riktigt smidigt
<maxjezy1> Philip5 du har länkat en liknande video förr vet jag
<maxjezy1> funderar på att bygga någon slags bänk istället för att fästa skärmarna i väggen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu saknar du väl bara en blixt till så du kan ha en i varje grupp din trigger kan kontrollera ;)
<maxjezy1> Philip5 hur många blixtar har du?
<Philip5> 5 speedlights och 3 studioblixtar
<maxjezy1> inte illa
<maxjezy1> varför gör du inga videos till youtube längre?
<Philip5> fast jag är sugen på att köpa på till speedlights av den typen som Flygisoft har
<Philip5> det är ju inte så att jag brukar göra videos direkt
<maxjezy1> du gjorde det oftare förr
<Philip5> jag har väl gjort 3 videos eller så
<maxjezy1> 10 st
<maxjezy1> fler än Flygisoft har
<maxjezy1> han har bara 2 st
<Philip5> tänkte mest med kameran
<maxjezy1> ja du skulle kunna göra lite mer med kameran
<Philip5> blir roligare nu med foto när ljuset återvänder
<Philip5> känns som vi haft novemberväder här i nästan ett halvår
<maxjezy1> japp
<maxjezy1> det är ljust nu till sent på kvällen
<maxjezy1> men det är lite kyligt fortfarande
<Philip5> vi har ju knappt haft snö här nere heller och då är det ju bara grått
<maxjezy1> detta året har det mest varit halka
<maxjezy1> jag har iofs knappt varit utomhus på 6 månader
<maxjezy1> min 2-3x konverter har kommit iaf
<maxjezy1> men jag har inte haft tid att hämta den 
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-06
<maxjezy1> Flygisoft http://www.tradera.com/item/302002/205055424/nikon-d60
<maxjezy> Philip5 http://www.tradera.com/item/302002/205055424/nikon-d60
<Philip5> är det Flygisoft glugg du sålt vidare?
<maxjezy> haha, nää
<maxjezy> skruvad annons bara
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> undrar om det var en d60 + gluggen 
<Philip5> tycker det ser ut som bara gluggen och felaktig rubrik
<Philip5> eller så tror säljaren den bara passar för d60
<maxjezy> ja men säljaren fick ju bra betalt för den
<maxjezy> kostar ju 900 ny
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> folk är galna på auktioner
<Philip5> kommer sällan upp roliga saker på tradera tycker jag. och gör de det så ska folk försöka ta ut överpriser
<Philip5> ebay verkar ha mer möjlighet för klipp men säkert också att bli blåst
<maxjezy> sjukt sällan det kommer något roligt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Beror väl vad man köper av för folk precis som tradera
<Flygisoft> Dock känns säkerheten bra bättre på ebay då man köper grejer
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tycker också det känns så. i alla fall om man går på köpare som sålt en den så är de mer rädda om sina betyg. på tradera är det inte lika många som har många betyg
<Flygisoft> Mjo så är det
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nästan tråkigt med nya triggern då det är så lätt att ställa in alla blixtar och man inte behöver springa runt och greja :D
<Flygisoft> Haha ja
<Philip5> vad ska man nu skylla på ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Du får springa runt och korigera vinkeln fram och tillbaka istället
<Philip5> man kan ju alltid skylla på maxjezy
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad tycker du om den än då?
<Philip5> den är najs
<Philip5> funkar som den ska
<Flygisoft> Jo, går fort att ändra inställningar också tycker jag
<Philip5> har bara gjort lite testgrejer i vardagsrummet för att se hur den funkar
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> känns nästan lite nu man kan göra
<Philip5> men det är allt
<Flygisoft> Haha ja
<Philip5> den gör inte ratio vad jag har sett
<Philip5> det kan en nikonblixt
<Flygisoft> ratio?
<Philip5> ja du kan sätta hälften av ljuset från en grupp och 2 fjärdedelar från B och C
<Philip5> exponeringskompensation kan du ju lite räkna ut det själv med
<Flygisoft> Aha
<Philip5> jag brukar iof aldrig använda ratio  annars heller
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du köpt någon 35a än?
<maxjezy> bra fråga
<maxjezy> ska se efter
<Philip5> vet du inte om du har en eller inte?! ;P
<maxjezy> om jag köpt en vet jag inte
<maxjezy> 2 minuter och 44 sek kvar
<Philip5> hur vet man inte det?
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/205095290/nikon-35-1-8g
<Philip5> tänk om jag budar över ;)
<maxjezy> ah, nu har jag köpt en
<Philip5> hur känns det?
<Philip5> får du betala porta på det där?
<maxjezy> 1020 kr totalt
<maxjezy> känns fattigt
<maxjezy> fan, jag har inte ens råd
<Philip5> 20 kr mer än jag gav för min för 1 drygt år sedan
<maxjezy> fick du orginalkartong?
<Philip5> kommer du bli en sådan där dryg budgivare som backar ur efter vunnit högsta bud?
<Philip5> nä utan kartong men med resten
<maxjezy> ok, som jag då
<Philip5> till och med den lilla fåniga gluggpåsen
<maxjezy> får ett filter med
<Philip5> kenko
<Philip5> jag fick 2 filter med min
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> ett uv och ett cir-pol
<maxjezy> bra märken?=
<Philip5> använder dem aldrig
<Philip5> minns inte
<Philip5> tror det var billigare hoya eller kenko
<maxjezy> näe, jag backar inte ur
<Philip5> cir-pol var visst hama
<Philip5> kenko uv
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du fått din 35a än då?
<Philip5> annars blir det väl dåliga betyg? han har ju kunnat bila över med den vid det här laget
#kubuntu-se 2015-04-02
<Flygisoft> Ja Philip5 då var man levande igen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: varit sjuk eller överarbetad?
<Flygisoft> Varit sjuk
<Philip5> jag är fortfarande inte frisk men har iaf inte feber längre
<Flygisoft> Sonen fick magsjuka i lördags, så man fick ju torka spya konstant, så jag blev ju smittad vid måndag så sen har man ju varit helt körd
<Philip5> usch
<Philip5> magsjuka är ju lite äckligare om än jobbigt på olika sätt mot flunsan
<Flygisoft> Mjo något segt
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ hade jag 40 graders feber samtidigt
<Flygisoft> Det var riktigt trevligt
<Philip5> mysigt
<Flygisoft> Haha jo :P
<Flygisoft> Skönt det är över nu iaf
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Men det verkar vara bra utdraget för dig, är inte roligt det heller
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> jag känner mest av hosta och att konditionen är på minus känns det som
#kubuntu-se 2015-04-03
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du följt släppet av samsung s6 och htc m9 då?
<Philip5> jag har ju länge varit sugen på en m9 men nu när den väl kommer så verkar ju s6 vara den bättre luren så nu blir man ju osäker
<Philip5> tycker bara samsung är en sådan svensson-lur :)
